# Worcester Police Cruiser In Crash



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Three persons were treated for minor injuries yesterday when a Worcester Police cruiser collided with another vehicle. The officer and two passengers in the second vehicle were taken to a hospital but injuries were described as not serious. The cruiser was responding with lights and siren to assist another officer at a domestic call according when the crash happened.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Speedy recovery to the officer


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

+1. When will people stop driving with there head firmly planted in there a$$.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1
Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Inspector said:


> The cruiser was responding *with lights and siren* to assist another officer at a domestic call according when the crash happened.


For the Love of God people, when you see this, move the hell over!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

They probably got hit by this truck that was speeding over to the "Check Exchange" on Park Ave across from the fire station.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope all are ok.


----------

